# Klasse aus anderem Projekt verwenden (abhängige Projekte in Eclipse)



## DarthShader (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Eclipse (ich nutze Eclipse Europa, Version 3.3.0).

Ich habe 2 Projekte in meinem Workbench, Projekt "A" und "B" (exemplarisch).
Ich frage mich nun, ist es möglich, dass Projekt B Klassen von Projekt A in seinem Code verwendet?

Eigentlich müsste ich ja aus Projekt A eine JAR Bibliothek machen, diese in Projekt B einbinden und dann könnte ich diese Klassen aus A nutzen. Aber während der Entwicklung ist mir dies zu umständlich - wenn ich etwas an Projekt A ändere, dann möchte ich, dass diese Änderungen sofort in Projekt B erscheinen und ich nicht erst wieder eine JAR aus Projekt A machen muss.

Es gibt ja diese Project References in Eclipse, dort kann ich angeben, dass z.B. Projekt B von Projekt A abhängig ist. Und dann? Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich auf die Klassen aus Projekt A zugreifen kann?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## y0dA (23. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst doch unter Java Build Patch in Eclipse ein Projekt adden und dann flutscht alles wie gewünscht.


----------

